# New litter



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

Hey, haven't been on here for a while, but I thought i'd share pictures of my new litter  Born 20th Feb.. 13 babies!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

wow. now thats a handful  congrats


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

That's a LOT! Plan on culling down at all? Some of them look awfully small.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

What a lovely line of little sausages!


----------



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

zoocrewmice said:


> That's a LOT! Plan on culling down at all? Some of them look awfully small.


Whenever i've checked on them they've had full milk bellies, so I don't plan on culling any until I need them (i'm a feeder breeder), unless I feel they are really struggling.


----------

